# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Multiple Range Sources Pivot Table MAC 2016

## timstring

Help!  Microsoft support keeps showing the screen shots of the Windoze version...

How do I combine three tables on three sheets into one pivot table?

----------


## rorya

The ability to create consolidation range pivot tables isn't in Mac Excel 2016, and the current Insider builds with Power Query don't work with Tables unfortunately. You'll need to consolidate all the data into one table (which is a better solution anyway since consolidation range pivots are somewhat limited).

----------


## timstring

Better?  No, not better. In fact, its impossible without completely restructuring all three tables. Better, actually best, is MySQL, however, this stupid computer class I am forced to take as part of my required degree plan is on M$ Office. 

Oh how I hate Micro$oft

----------

